# Alan Silvestri's 'Captain America' score



## Andrew Christie (Jul 8, 2011)

Just listening to the score preview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oDrB7agzhM

I'm hearing lots of classic Silvestri a la Back to the Future, with the the exception of some modern twists (some 16th ostinatos, but not overkill). The first bit you hear is obviously the 'main theme', very classic heroic Amerciana, which Silvestri does so well. Very fitting seeming it's set in the 1940's. All in all it makes me excited to see the movie! :D


----------



## bsound76 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds real good to me. And like you say sounds a bit like BTF.... classic Silvestri.

Seems to be using a similar snare as BTF, and I'm hearing the familiar Xylo trem a lot as well.

Lots of bluster- real good to hear something like this.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 9, 2011)

I almost posted this a little while back but then figured it was too boring to bother with. (o)


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jul 9, 2011)

bsound76 @ Sat Jul 09 said:


> Sounds real good to me. And like you say sounds a bit like BTF.... classic Silvestri.
> 
> Seems to be using a similar snare as BTF, and I'm hearing the familiar Xylo trem a lot as well.
> 
> Lots of bluster- real good to hear something like this.



Yeh! I'm already getting a nostalgic vibe.

I recall Powell was originally meant to score this, would have LOVED to hear what he would have done!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm pretty psyched about this one. I have Super 8 by Giacchino and HP 7.2 by Desplat but while I find them very suitable scores, they still lack that WOW factor that something like John Powell's HTTYD had last year (still one of the best scores I've heard in ages). Interesting that Powell was slated to do this one. I'm sort of glad Silvestri was hired and knocked out a classic sounding score. It's a period film and I don't think I would have liked any electronics in this score...


----------



## David Story (Jul 9, 2011)

This is exciting, cool, heroic music. No cold ironic techno. I like my superheroes to have heart, a tune, and sweeping bombast. The orchestra sounds fantastic! I think it's the LSO.


----------



## devastat (Jul 9, 2011)

The first part is very Cinebrass... just joking


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 10, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 09 said:


> I almost posted this a little while back but then figured it was too boring to bother with. (o)



Did you mean the topic was too boring or the music? Are you a Silvestri fan? Just curious.


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

It sounds good, but I agree its kind of boring in that its like what made BTTF great... but without the theme.... No brilliant hook that Silvestri has given us in the past!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the theme is memorable. It might be a tad generic in its chord progression but heck, it's a summe blockbuster patriotic score.

I like how he varies it in the action pieces though. That's the sign of a good composer in my book.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2011)

I like Silvestri. He comes out with a decent score every 5 or so years. BTTF, Predator, Judge Dredd, Mummy Returns are all good. Other than those every score release is the same: orchestra and recording sound awesome but soulless. I don't usually have strong feelings either way about Silvestri, you'll never really hear me rave about his music or say he sucks... he's just kinda ehhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


This Captain America preview is mostly just a bunch of action drivel that I'd normally skip right over. You think Silvestri has fun as he writes endless minutes of that stuff? No, probably not. He probably fucking hates it and that's how I feel when I listen to it. 8) 

The main theme is generic and bland. Probably suitable for the generic and bland superhero that is Captain America but that doesn't help me like it. Unlike you Dave I can't gain anything by rocking back and forth, repeating to myself: "the generic chord progression is okay... the generic chord progression is okay... it's a summer blockbuster... this makes it okay." o-[][]-o 


Think I'll go back to listening to Super 8 now.


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

Dave, some would say Batman's theme was generic but its at least interestingly done. This just sounds like every other Silvestri action music, but as Choco says it has no soul - IE. what made BTTF so great.

And anyway, summer blockbusters have traditionally had the most memorable themes. So not really an excuse to me.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> I like Silvestri. He comes out with a decent score every 5 or so years. BTTF, Predator, Judge Dredd, Mummy Returns are all good. Other than those every score release is the same: orchestra and recording sound awesome but soulless.....



No love for the _Forset Gump_ score? A ton of soul in that one... and a timeless melody.

I love that score.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## devastat (Jul 10, 2011)

I love Alan Silvestri's score for Cast Away and for Contact.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2011)

devastat @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> I love Alan Silvestri's score for Cast Away and for Contact.



massive +1 on that!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2011)

Thonex @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Silvestri. He comes out with a decent score every 5 or so years. BTTF, Predator, Judge Dredd, Mummy Returns are all good. Other than those every score release is the same: orchestra and recording sound awesome but soulless.....
> ...




I want to punch the Forrest Gump score right in it's big stupid face. What an overrated movie and score. If I ever want to hear that score again I'll just shove some wet bread into my ears to achieve a similar listening experience.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Thonex @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> ...



Well... now you're just being polite! :lol:


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 10, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> The main theme is generic and bland. Probably suitable for the generic and bland superhero that is Captain America but that doesn't help me like it. Unlike you Dave I can't gain anything by rocking back and forth, repeating to myself: "the generic chord progression is okay... the generic chord progression is okay... it's a summer blockbuster... this makes it okay." o-[][]-o
> 
> 
> Think I'll go back to listening to Super 8 now.



I never know when you're employing your sly wit are whether you're being genuinely provocative. I'm just trying to be optimistic since I'm having a hard time being wowed by anything lately that's music in film. I like parts of Super 8 a lot, but I actually hate that Lost minimal sparse piano chord material that Giacchino rehashes for every JJ Abrams project. He doesn't do this with Pixar so I'm hopeful that he can still produce some good stuff. Desplat's HP7.2 isn't as tuneful as 7.1 at least from what I've heard so I'm disappointed in that too. And I'm a pretty big Desplat fan...

Even Williams' music for the upcoming War Horse doesn't inspire...not sure if I've just gotten too used to concert works or what but it's hard to find something really inspiring. I'd have to say John Powell's HTTYD was the last truly kick ass film score. 

Powell was supposed to score Captain America at some point. Would have been interesting. His super hero scores have always impressed me whether it's X Men 3 or Hancock. He seems to do well with a broad canvas. From all reports, Silvestri is more interested in making wine. Pity. 

BTW- Contact has some truly amazing set pieces. "Okay to Go" is probably my all time favourite Silvestri cue.


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jul 10, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> The main theme is generic and bland. Probably suitable for the generic and bland superhero that is Captain America but that doesn't help me like it. Unlike you Dave I can't gain anything by rocking back and forth, repeating to myself: "the generic chord progression is okay... the generic chord progression is okay... it's a summer blockbuster... this makes it okay." o-[][]-o
> 
> 
> Think I'll go back to listening to Super 8 now.



HA! That's like saying 'This cardboard tastes like nothing, think I'll go back to eating paper now'.

That's just my perspective of course, I didn't find Super 8 to be a particularly enthralling score or movie. Though I'm always open to giving it another listen if it's meant to be that good. 

Hey Choco you always seem to have really strong opinions, and a good sense of humour, I'd actually be really interested to hear your music. Any links? (It's a genuine question BTW not being a smart ass :wink: )


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

Andrew Christie @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Hey Choco you always seem to have really strong opinions, and a good sense of humour, I'd actually be really interested to hear your music. Any links? (It's a genuine question BTW not being a smart ass :wink: )



Choco has never shared any of his music since I have known him, I doubt he'll start now


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

dcoscina @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Powell was supposed to score Captain America at some point. Would have been interesting. His super hero scores have always impressed me whether it's X Men 3 or Hancock. He seems to do well with a broad canvas. From all reports, Silvestri is more interested in making wine. Pity.



Powell would have probably come up with a theme the film doesnt deserve!


----------



## david robinson (Jul 11, 2011)

hi,
AFAIK,
Silvestri's into wine making nowadays.
i really liked BTF and the Predator scores, but lately, nah.
prolly get a better life from the grape.
j.


----------



## Lex (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> Andrew Christie @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Choco you always seem to have really strong opinions, and a good sense of humour, I'd actually be really interested to hear your music. Any links? (It's a genuine question BTW not being a smart ass :wink: )
> ...



I heard one track 100 years ago, cant remember if it was public or IRC, but that DOG still rings in my ears, it was great. 

alex


----------



## lux (Jul 11, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Other than those every score release is the same: orchestra and recording sound awesome but soulless.



I have exactly the opposite feeling regarding the composer.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 11, 2011)

dcoscina @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > The main theme is generic and bland. Probably suitable for the generic and bland superhero that is Captain America but that doesn't help me like it. Unlike you Dave I can't gain anything by rocking back and forth, repeating to myself: "the generic chord progression is okay... the generic chord progression is okay... it's a summer blockbuster... this makes it okay." o-[][]-o
> ...




Oh c'mon Dave, you've been on forums for a long time, I'm sure you can evaluate the tone of a post by now... 8) But if you can't I can tell you that the two smiley dudes clinking beers means something is light hearted. That's you and me. You are on the left. We're going to have a good time and relax...and see where the night takes us. 

Williams is done. He should be happy that he cheated creative death for longer than most can. 30 to roughly 55 is where it's at, after that most artists talents start to deteriorate. 

I'm not saying Super 8 is amazing but it certainly appeals to me more than Captain America's brainless music to action scenes I have not, nor will ever see. 

I never post any of my music because it's pretty terrible and will gain nothing by posting it. Most of the music is unfinished and will stay that way until I have free time. I once dreamed of scoring films but quickly realized I hated the process of writing to picture. Maybe someday I will post some.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 11, 2011)

lux @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Other than those every score release is the same: orchestra and recording sound awesome but soulless.
> ...



Judging by how you look in your avatar you may very well be my exact opposite in many ways!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 11, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Thonex @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> ...



Horsefly nipping at a champion stallion.


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jul 11, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> 30 to roughly 55 is where it's at, after that most artists talents start to deteriorate.



You've only got one year to go until 25 years of creative peak then 8)

I usually find it's between 45 and 60 where composers write there 'classics'. That doesn't mean you can't still come up with the odd gem, JW Harry Potter scores are a good example of that 
o-[][]-o


----------



## Lex (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh and Cap score sounds like "I don't give a fuk" auto piloting at it's worst.
I mean, it is what it is.

alex


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2011)

Lex @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> I heard one track 100 years ago, cant remember if it was public or IRC, but that DOG still rings in my ears, it was great.



Oh man, really?? I would have had it pressed to vinyl and hung it on my wall


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 11, 2011)

Andrew Christie @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > 30 to roughly 55 is where it's at, after that most artists talents start to deteriorate.
> ...



I find the good stuff starts in the 30's because often the composer will have veteran orchestrators pulling a lot of the strings. You have an awesome combination of youthful vigor and veteran skill. It can result in really great stuff like 89's Batman or Stargate.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2011)

Fair enough choco. I think Williams' heart isn't in film anymore. His Horn Concerto is good and I think he's more or less resigned to concert works in the twilight years.

I've heard similar sentiments of Silvestri's Cap America from those who have heard the entire score. I guess to me, its leaning towards pure orchestral sound is what struck me as good. But compare it to something like James Horner's Rocketeer and it suffers quite a bit....

I think the whole arena of film has largely changed to a point where we just don't get music scores with overt themes and harmonies any longer no matter the composer. Sad but true.


----------



## AndreP (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been spinning the soundtrack for about two days now and find myself rather enjoying it. In the main theme I sense a tough of Giacchino's Medal of Honor ( I can imagine since he was also originally on to score the film, maybe Silvestri took a bit of inspiration from Medal of Honor). I guess I'm just pleased to hear a theme that gets stuck in my head. Also, the action cues are pure Silvestri and I can't wait to see how they work with the film. All in all pleasantly surprised and will continue to listen to it more.


----------



## mducharme (Jul 21, 2011)

I think his score is really good, but I'm surprised it wasn't rejected actually. It seems that audiences do not like anything with strong melodies these days. This is very old fashioned compared to modern sensibilities. It's no wonder that John Williams is not writing as many film scores.

It's like the mid 70's all over again, only with the pop influence being modern pop, big sound design and hugely oversized orchestras.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 22, 2011)

I was under the impression that Williams is working less because he wants to work less. For years he has only been doing Spielberg's films, it's not like there's only one director who'd want to hire him.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 22, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Jul 22 said:


> I was under the impression that Williams is working less because he wants to work less. For years he has only been doing Spielberg's films, it's not like there's only one director who'd want to hire him.



It's true. Back in the late 90's John Williams announced his retirement from film scoring. I think the next week somebody offered him a fee of 1 million to score a film. At which time I think he probably decided to go into semi retirement. Then he made the announcement like about 5 years ago that he was only going to work with certain people.

I mean think about it, he's JOHN WILLIAMS. He certainly doesn't need the money. He certainly wouldn't put up with some of the music that composers are asked to produce today. It's not like he would spend two seconds ever considering doing Transformers or Batman. He ain't going to spend 1 second ever coming up with a sample mockup to try and sell one of his scores to some dorky newby film maker. So really he's only going to work for people that trust him and that he trust. I envy him. He's got it setup just right.

Jose


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 9, 2011)

Silvestri Beowulf score is fantastic. Just fantastic - as good an epic score as any of of the best.

So he did Cpt America, did he? I have to say when I was a kid I was absolutely fascinated with Cpt America - I really have no idea why. The little kid in me would love to see the movie - as well as transformers 2&3 just because it's robots man! And they change into cool trucks and cars and stuff! I wish I had boys to take to see those films so I could feel I was legitimately indoctrinating them in male stereotypical culture.

Unfortunately, now I am older, the whole superhero meme has tended to pall, as I cannot help that nagging feeling of the ridiculousness of it, even though that other part just loves it. I rationalize it by telling myself that the scores for these types of films are often great fun, because the canvass on which to draw will hold almost any sort of nonsense you want to throw at it.

So maybe I have an excuse now - go check out Silvestri's score for that film - what was it again? Doesn't matter.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2011)

stevenson-again @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> Silvestri Beowulf score is fantastic. Just fantastic - as good an epic score as any of of the best.
> 
> So he did Cpt America, did he? I have to say when I was a kid I was absolutely fascinated with Cpt America - I really have no idea why. The little kid in me would love to see the movie - as well as transformers 2&3 just because it's robots man! And they change into cool trucks and cars and stuff! I wish I had boys to take to see those films so I could feel I was legitimately indoctrinating them in male stereotypical culture.
> 
> ...



Too funny. I feel the same way. But I do have a boy and we do enjoy these superhero flicks. Saw Green Lantern with him. The artist in me, was shocked and appalled at how bad everything was in the film. But the little 9 year old in me was like, "whoa, cool". Just as my son was. I think as we get older we take the shit too seriously. But, if you look at it from a 9yr old perspective, Green L. was not my sons favorite movie, but it was cool to look at. And I think that's all that most of these flicks are shooting for. Though I do think Batman manages to be pretty cool films none the less.


----------



## handz (Aug 9, 2011)

josejherring @ Fri Jul 22 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Fri Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression that Williams is working less because he wants to work less. For years he has only been doing Spielberg's films, it's not like there's only one director who'd want to hire him.
> ...


Nicely said. And another fact - he is 79 now..


----------



## David Story (Aug 9, 2011)

josejherring @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> But the little 9 year old in me was like, "whoa, cool". Just as my son was. I think as we get older we take the shit too seriously. But, if you look at it from a 9yr old perspective, Green L. was not my sons favorite movie, but it was cool to look at. And I think that's all that most of these flicks are shooting for. Though I do think Batman manages to be pretty cool films none the less.



Captain America is courageous, just and sacrifices for the common good. That's plenty serious, even profound. He leads through example and works well with others. (Done better than GL imho)

The score honors the heroic impulses that most humans have, but don't know how to fulfill. It's an update of a WWII film, driven by live orchestra. It even has a great Alan Menken period song.

Comics can be role models for kids, doing cool stuff for the right reasons.
I prefer Cap to the too-dark Knight, though that is a great *movie*. Batman isn't a good role-model. Cap is.

I'd like more live music in score too.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 9, 2011)

I liked it. I didn't walk away humming anything, but I thought he did a good job.


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Aug 9, 2011)

I like!


I do agree this theme is a little some what 'generic' sounding, it is certainly not his best!. However this is great nonetheless!. It is nice to hear a heroic superhero theme again.

I even noticed a few signature Silverstri trademarks in here from his earlier scores . I personally love his work, I feel in the mainstream he is some what underrated in comparison to the other big named composers of the golden era.

The original Predator score is quite easily in my top 10 favourites of all time. I have learnt so much from listening to his orchestration. He used the orchestral template in a way I'd never heard before to create some wonderful scary effects and harmonies in that score.

I also remember loving as a child back in the late 80's his electronic score to Flight of the Navigator  awesome. Not to mention he's also great at getting under your skin and letting you dream with the emotional parts of his scores.


Patrick.,


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2011)

David Story @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> josejherring @ Tue Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > But the little 9 year old in me was like, "whoa, cool". Just as my son was. I think as we get older we take the [email protected]#t too seriously. But, if you look at it from a 9yr old perspective, Green L. was not my sons favorite movie, but it was cool to look at. And I think that's all that most of these flicks are shooting for. Though I do think Batman manages to be pretty cool films none the less.
> ...



I know what you mean about Batman. When Dark Knight came out somebody asked me if I was going to take my son. He loves Batman. I said, if the second one is anywhere near as frightening as the first one then I'll not take him anywhere near it. Movie was freaky. And the second one even freakier. But as an adult I love that stuff. But for my son I just showed him the older campier Batman's from the 80's. As successful as the new Batman's are I do kind of miss stuff that doesn't take itself too seriously. But that being said, I think that Chris Nolan is some sort of freak filmmaking genius and that Hans Zimmer's score completely redefined once again what one can do in the movies. I mean who else but Hans could use the sound of pencils taping on a desk or a sustained scratchy guitar dissonance in a $150 million dollar picture? Pure electoacoustic genius. And, you gotta love the irreverence in those ideas.


----------

